# old Inline-5 vs new Inline-5



## RaBiT2.5T (Jun 29, 2011)

If the new VW 2.5l engine is based off of the old Audi I5 motor, how are they similar? are parts interchangable ie exhaust and intake manifolds?


----------



## chc-rado (Nov 20, 2008)

RaBiT2.5T said:


> If the new VW 2.5l engine is based off of the old Audi I5 motor, how are they similar? are parts interchangable ie exhaust and intake manifolds?


Only thing they have in common is there both 5cylinder! Everything else is not the same! Old 5cl(10v and 20v) are timing belt! New 20v are timing change! Really nothing is changeable! It may bolt up to old 5cylinder transmission?


----------

